# The Covid19 Chronicles of the WUS Breitling forum..



## SnapIT

Guys and Gals,

The title says it all.. lets go creative... fill in a few hours and show us that this isn't going to get us down. Subject matter is up to you but needs to have a watch element. Story boards, on going chapters, cliff hangers all acceptable. NO prizes only the admiration and praise of your peers on offer for effort made. I hope that is enough. |> |>

The real corona, so beautiful and inspiring generated by a total eclipse of the Sun.


----------



## sticky

That’s some photo Snap. |> |> |>


----------



## SnapIT

Thanks Sticky. 
I need to credit www.sciencenews.org for their story and associated images from 2017.


----------



## BundyBear

Thought I would contribute one as well.

*Corona discharge* from a Tesla coil. One can do this as a Science experiment at home if you need to self quarantine.









Picture taken from Wikipedia under CC.

Instructions on building one https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-a-Tesla-Coil/


----------



## mercurynfo

Coronas are the ultimate goal for aurora watchers and chasers. They're the brightest, fastest and most colorful auroras. They typically allow you to see colors with the naked eye! Unfortunately lots of people never get to see them because of their elusive nature. On average, at very high latitudes, there are approximately 3 big coronas per month and about 5 minor ones.


----------



## mercurynfo

..almost forgot the watch element...well really [GPS] *time* element.

Space weather in the case of coronal aurora borealis is caused by charged particles being drawn in by the earth's magnetic poles. This same phenomenon, is one of the key space weather events that can skew GPS satellite performance. In the absence of space weather, GPS systems compensate for the "average" or "quiet" ionosphere, using a model to calculate its effect on the accuracy of the positioning information. But when the ionosphere is disturbed by a space weather event, the models are no longer accurate and the receivers are unable to calculate an accurate position based on the satellites overhead. In calm conditions, single frequency GPS systems can provide position information with an accuracy of a meter or less. During a severe space weather storm, these errors can increase to tens of meters or more. Dual frequency GPS systems can provide position information accurate to a few centimeters. In this case the two different GPS signals are used to better characterize the ionosphere and remove its impact on the position calculation. But when the ionosphere becomes highly disturbed, the GPS receiver cannot lock on the satellite signal and position information becomes inaccurate.

Near the Earth's magnetic equator there are current systems and electric fields that create instabilities in the ionosphere. The instabilities are most severe just after sunset. These smaller scale (tens of kilometers) instabilities, or bubbles, cause GPS signals to "scintillate", much like waves on the surface of a body of water will disrupt and scatter the path of light as it passes through them. Near the equator, dual frequency GPS systems often lose their lock due to "ionospheric scintillation". Ionospheric scintillations are not associated with any sort of space weather storm, but are simply part of the natural day-night cycle of the equatorial ionosphere.


----------



## arquitron

The Art of a Crown even if its upside down!


----------



## Brice

When my third son was born (and #5 in sibling list) seven years ago,
I can swear I did felt a _*corona*_ set on my head!
b-)









Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brice said:


> When my third son was born (and #5 in sibling list) seven years ago,
> I can swear I did felt a _*corona*_ set on my head!
> b-)
> 
> View attachment 14967979
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Brice, that is most likely the *BEST* photograph ever posted on WUS!!!... :-! Wonderful portrait, my good friend.  Thank you so much for sharing! |>
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Brice, that is most likely the *BEST* photograph ever posted on WUS!!!... :-! Wonderful portrait, my good friend.  Thank you so much for sharing! |>
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


 Thank you, Ron.
I do appreciate your nice comment.

Coronaviruses spreading around&#8230;
Shall we stick together, firmly holding crowns of our lives.

Take care, my very good friend,
Brice


----------



## Darkscience

Age of Excuses


----------



## cc800

Very beautiful pictures. Lovely!


----------



## SnapIT

This piece blew the cobwebs out this afternoon.. Greig.. masterful... Rubinstein.. peerless!


----------



## SnapIT

If it doesn't kill you it will make you stronger.. maybe..

Just read the sub titles... now who doesn't feel a bit more normal today??? :-d:-d:-do|:-d:-d:-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Stay at home order here. :-( Looking forward to... :-!


----------



## SnapIT

Its late in the evening and a pot is simmering on the gas stove. I'm making lasagna tomorrow. The sauce is better for sitting over night. So I decided to get it done late in the evening after working the remote to death not finding anything that wasn't a disaster movie. Deep Impact ( twentieth rerun) and Die Hard 11 ( if only Bruce would) just didn't fit the bill. So sauce it was at 10:30pm. 
I'm not following any recognized ingredients list from a family classic just the basics that go to make a good lasagna sauce.
So one onion and 6 garlic cloves were diced and simmered off. Then 500gms of lean mince into the pot and braised off to start the magic.
Back to the cutting board for about 20 kalamata black olives slice fine and 6 large mushrooms thin sliced and diced just with a few cross cuts.
The simmer is going well stirring to make sure all the meat is well cooked through as it was still slightly frozen to start with. 
Next in a good few squeezes of tomato paste and a 350mil tin of crushed tomatoes adding about 100mil of water. Let the pot come back up to heat and pick up the simmer. Next in 200 mil red wine to deepen the base. The simmer is back up to temp when the olives and mushrooms are floated and merged with filling pot of a burbling sauce. Taste for salt and decide it doesn't need it. Surprise last ingredient into the pot a tin of Heinze baked chilli beans for body and tooth feel. Lastly break out the ground chilli and with the back of a tea spoon extract three good sneezes of powder to pick up the bite.
Now its just a matter of keeping the bottom of the pot from charring,

To be continued tomorrow.


----------



## O2AFAC67

A kewl kat's opinion of Covid19... :think: Hmmmmmph. I hate it. :-| :rodekaart o| <|


----------



## SnapIT

I've awakened from the lasagna induced coma I fell into yesterday afternoon. It was a perfect collision of sauce, pasta and cheese that caused the culinary carnage..
The Build: My favorite lasagna pan is just the right size to take two sheets of fresh store bought pasta per layer so that was a good start. I nipped out the the market first thing and procured ~250gms of thin sliced hot Hungarian salami and a 450gm packet of four grated cheeses (mozzarella two types, cheddar, Parmesan), . The sauce had matured over night and was looking good and set and ready to go to work. So, into the pan go a couple of good spoons of sauce spread evenly for the first layer and pasta directly on that. Two more spoons of sauce spread out and a layer of thin sliced salami followed by pasta sheets. More sauce and a layer of salami covered with a generous layer of grated cheese topped with pasta and the last of the sauce over that topped with the remainder of the grated cheese. At that point just a centimeter of space remained to the top of the pan and my work was done. 
Into the oven at 220C covered with tin foil. Set the timer for 45 minutes and cleaned up the bench which had taken some shrapnel during the engagement. Pulled the tin foil off at the 45 min mark and left the pan in the oven for another 20 min to brown off the cheese topping. 
That, as they say, was the beginning of the end. I should have had salad with the first slice but there was just no room on the plate once I slipped it off the spatula and surveyed the job at hand. I opted for a light beer. The meal was a joy to eat and my freezer now has four frozen serves for the weeks to come should I wish to partake again. Now, traditionally a cheesy Bechamel sauce would top a lasagna but I opted for a less complicated prep and was happy with the result. So there you have it. Thanks for reading along.


----------



## SnapIT

Swiss perfection on display in the most exquiste manifestation. Timing, precision, timing , sequencing, timing! Turn up the volume!


----------



## Brice

SnapIT said:


> Swiss perfection on display in the most exquiste manifestation. Timing, precision, timing , sequencing, timing! Turn up the volume!


Watching this Basel Top Secret Drum Corps, I suddenly understood your incredible lasagna recipe know-how.
Just a matter of timing, precision, sequencing, timing&#8230;

But now, I'm kind of worried about you: whose and where did you wrench that secret Italian recipe?

Take great care, my friend :-d
Brice


----------



## citjet

No traffic on the roads and heavy rain falling on the roof.

Back to Ozark on the Netflix in a little while.

One of my favorite shots I took of my Avenger using my Olympus E-M1 mkII


----------



## O2AFAC67

citjet said:


> No traffic on the roads and heavy rain falling on the roof.
> 
> Back to Ozark on the Netflix in a little while.
> 
> One of my favorite shots I took of my Avenger using my Olympus E-M1 mkII


I have always loved that watch and now especially that photograph! Thank you so much for sharing. 

Bette and I finished the netflix series "Tiger King" last night (wish I could unwatch it) which naturally led to this afternoon's "Big Cat" tribute...


----------



## MikeR2

Gorgeous photos !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Remaining at home per order and guidelines. Beautiful spring day so decided to grill and eat outside on the patio this evening. Naturally the COSC certified Bomber with countdown bezel was put to good use ensuring optimal cook time. A curious visitor dropped by to observe and have his photo taken for posterity... ;-)


----------



## rsittner

Nicely done, there! Literally and figuratively. Is opossum on the menu for tomorrow?


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Nicely done, there! Literally and figuratively. Is opossum on the menu for tomorrow?


Randy, my sister who lives in Blanco asked if we were having possum pie for desert... :-d


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Randy, my sister who lives in Blanco asked if we were having possum pie for desert... :-d


Possum pie ?
Hummm.... Never heard anything like that....
But I've some good recipes with pangolin!
:-d

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner

Tastes like chicken


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Randy, my sister who lives in Blanco asked if we were having possum pie for desert... :-d


"Possum Pie" is a staple down there!


----------



## O2AFAC67

After 1 a.m. Sunday morning here and not sleeping well while complying with stay at home directive. Dragging out older pics with the wayback machine and playing with various edits trying to get sleepy... ;-)


----------



## Brice

Inspirational pictures, Ron, I can tell!
:-!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## SnapIT

I was thinking about a warming evening drink to settle down with and watch a bit of TV. So, does chocolate and turmeric go together? Emphatically YES! How to get to that golden cup of happiness? Easy..

Put a small pot (1-1.5 ltrs) on the stove. Measure out about 230 mil in a 250 mil cup of low fat milk (my taste, please yourself if not yours) and bring up to temp with a low flame stirring with a small wisk to keep the bottom from scorching. My laser thermometer read ~60C when eight squares (or 1/4) from a 180gm Cadbury milk chocolate bar were added to the pot. Now stir briskly to incorporate the sweet squares into the milk. Turmeric in this case comes from a 340gm pack of ground spice. With the back of a tea spoon extract about 1gm (I didn't weigh it so I'm giving my eyeball measure here) and stir in to the pot of now simmering chocolate milk. Carry mixing on until you think its ready to pour back into the cup or about a minute or two later. Boiling the milk would be a mistake so stir stir stir as you go. 
Decant back into the cup you measured out the milk with and enjoy! I added a hot cross bun from the local market to nibble on to round out a sugar hit par excellence. Enjoy!!


----------



## masterdelgado

Fighting covid19


















Regards

Gustavo


----------



## rsittner

masterdelgado said:


> Fighting covid19


Now THAT'S a Corona that I can handle!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

Apparently, the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center (UPMC) has a COVID-19 vaccine that has completed the animal testing phase and is beginning clinical trials. I'd just like to take a moment to remind ourselves that these doctors and scientists along with first responders, other healthcare workers, and military personnel are our modern day heroes, not pro athletes, actor, nor other pop-culture icons.


----------



## King_Neptune

I received a Marathon GSAR today. I'd been wanting one for a few years now, and the COVID-19 down time has triggered the impulse to follow through with the purchase. It arrived today, but the seller forgot to pack the optional bracelet in the box, so the wait continues for a few more days. Oh well.


----------



## SnapIT

Buying owls in China....

The weeks ahead for many of us are going to be long. Here is a portal to another world that may provide a way to travel a road unexpected. I don't think the site is geolocked so please let me know if it is.

If you've seen the british comedy Black Books you will know Bill Bailey. Take a while and get to know a few other dimentions of Bill's pollymath brain... and if you enjoy this exploration there are many more to sample.

https://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/conversations/bill-bailey-v1/12091080


----------



## O2AFAC67

Speaking of a portal to another world, Re-visiting old WUS posts helps if sometimes you need to do a little "living in the past" as Bette reminds me. :roll: I like remembering youthful days and good times.  Makes me realize we do indeed have hope for a great future... ;-):-!

To that point, here's a redux from a thread posted a number of years ago... :think: 
Kind Regards,
Ron

It was my own. It was, BTW, the *last* piston engine combat aircraft flown by the U.S. Navy. Flown as a range controller by the Navy, its combat experience included 3000 hours with the USAF in S.E. Asia 1967-1970 and yes, it still has patches covering small arms fire damage. Here is some info for you...

*Cessna M337B O-2A Super Skymaster *

And a few snapshot scans...



























A May 2013 shot of N593S flown by a subsequent owner. Nose art is gone and the civil registration barely still visible in this pic...


Edit: Recently discovered a 1/32 scale model of my five niner three was kitted and produced by a company named Roden. I love it! :-d


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Speaking of a portal to another world, Re-visiting old WUS posts helps if sometimes you need to do a little "living in the past" as Bette reminds me. :roll: I like remembering youthful days and good times.  Makes me realize we do indeed have hope for a great future... ;-):-!
> 
> To that point, here's a redux from a thread posted a number of years ago... :think:
> Kind Regards,
> Ron
> 
> It was my own. It was, btw, the last piston engine combat aircraft flown by the U.S. Navy. Flown as a range controller by the Navy, its combat experience included 3000 hours with the USAF in S.E. Asia 1967-1970 and yes, it still has patches covering small arms fire damage. Here is some info for you...
> Cessna M337B O-2A Super Skymaster
> 
> And a few snapshot scans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A May 2013 shot of N593S flown by a subsequent owner. Nose art is gone and the civil registration barely still visible in this pic...


Wonderful input, Ron.
That's exactly why I do love our community here on WUS!
Thank you so much for sharing this part of your life.

Cheers my very good friend,
Brice


----------



## King_Neptune

^^^Just wondering, Ron, are those "real deal" Randolph Engineering pilot's sunglasses in the one pic?


----------



## O2AFAC67

qa_ii said:


> ^^^Just wondering, Ron, are those "real deal" Randolph Engineering pilot's sunglasses in the one pic?


Sadly, no. :roll: I lost my last pair of real Randolph frames in a flying incident many years ago. You'll recall the Randolph frames had "straight" earpieces as opposed to the turned down earpieces on my "Flexon" (REALLY nice and quite flexible, much less prone to breaking by accidentall abuse.) sunglass frames in that photo. 
I was giving a lesson in a Schweizer 2-33 training glider flying out of Indiantown, Florida. Soaring over an orange grove owned by Minute Maid orange juice, I opened the port side window for some natural air conditioning on a hot summer day. While demonstrating clearing turns to my student, I looked quickly left and due to excessive sweat on my temples, the frames literally slid off my face and flew out the window with gravity now taking them to citrus heaven. o| Unfortunately, losing those prescription lenses (VERY nearsighted by that time) necessitated assistance from my student in the front seat to read the altimeter for me while I squinted and flew the pattern onto the grass landing strip. I could discern blue sky from green grass but not much more other than white blobs of other sailplanes queing up for takeoff while off to the side of the grass strip. Fortunately, that was probably one of my best landings ever. :roll: My student was duly impressed but that didn't make up for the loss of that favorite pair. Of course the lesson is had the earpieces been curved like those on the Flexon frames, the incident likely wouldn't have happened. :rodekaart How's that for answering "what time is it?" with a dissertation on how to build the clock?... :-d
Best,
Ron

An example of an SGS 2-33 sailplane...


----------



## SnapIT

Rimsky Korsakov - Schereazade - op.35 - a long listen in the afternoon to watch the world go by with...

Leif Segerstam - Sinfónica de Galicia


----------



## Brice

SnapIT said:


> Rimsky Korsakov - Schereazade - op.35 - a long listen in the afternoon to watch the world go by with...
> 
> Leif Segerstam - Sinfónica de Galicia


That is a great score, and a great interpretation, thank you!

I must confess this video is very moving to me.
A founder of this Sinfónica de Galicia orchestra in 1992, my brother was first cello soloist, living with his family in La Coruña, Galicia, Spain.

When this concert was shot in May 2015, he had been just admitted in La Coruña Hospital, affected by a brain glioma.
He never performed again, and he died in December 2016.

Here's one of his great execution, in the Schumann cello concerto, shot in February 2014 in the same Concert Hall.






Together in La Coruña, in May 2016.









Strangely, the city name La Coruña comes from _*corona*_, "crown", via Galician, Old Spanish, French.
That tells me, once again, how surprising can be our fates.

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## masterdelgado

O2AFAC67 said:


> Speaking of a portal to another world, Re-visiting old WUS posts helps if sometimes you need to do a little "living in the past" as Bette reminds me. :roll: I like remembering youthful days and good times.  Makes me realize we do indeed have hope for a great future... ;-):-!
> 
> To that point, here's a redux from a thread posted a number of years ago... :think:
> Kind Regards,
> Ron
> 
> It was my own. It was, BTW, the *last* piston engine combat aircraft flown by the U.S. Navy. Flown as a range controller by the Navy, its combat experience included 3000 hours with the USAF in S.E. Asia 1967-1970 and yes, it still has patches covering small arms fire damage. Here is some info for you...
> 
> *Cessna M337B O-2A Super Skymaster *
> 
> And a few snapshot scans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A May 2013 shot of N593S flown by a subsequent owner. Nose art is gone and the civil registration barely still visible in this pic...
> 
> 
> Edit: Recently discovered a 1/32 scale model of my five niner three was kitted and produced by a company named Roden. I love it! :-d


Very cool pics Ron! Thanks for sharing

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Brice said:


> That is a great score, and a great interpretation, thank you!
> 
> I must confess this video is very moving to me.
> A founder of this Sinfónica de Galicia orchestra in 1992, my brother was first cello soloist, living with his family in La Coruña, Galicia, Spain.
> 
> When this concert was shot in May 2015, he had been just admitted in La Coruña Hospital, affected by a brain glioma.
> He never performed again, and he died in December 2016.
> 
> Here's one of his great execution, in the Schumann cello concerto, shot in February 2014 in the same Concert Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together in La Coruña, in May 2016.
> 
> View attachment 15018471
> 
> 
> Strangely, the city name La Coruña comes from _*corona*_, "crown", via Galician, Old Spanish, French.
> That tells me, once again, how surprising can be our fates.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Sorry to hear that, my friend. Your brother looked so young and he had a tremendous talent. More connections Brice. I worked for Repsol many years and I visited Corona, La Coruña, many times. Beautiful city where is made the best beer you can find in Spain, Estrella Galicia (their 1906 is one of the best beers I have tested), and excellent gastronomy.

Here arriving to La Coruña port, escaping a gale of 10 meters wave swell, in 2012.

























You can recognized Hércules tower at the starboard side









Best regards
Gustavo


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brice said:


> That is a great score, and a great interpretation, thank you!
> 
> I must confess this video is very moving to me.
> A founder of this Sinfónica de Galicia orchestra in 1992, my brother was first cello soloist, living with his family in La Coruña, Galicia, Spain.
> 
> When this concert was shot in May 2015, he had been just admitted in La Coruña Hospital, affected by a brain glioma.
> He never performed again, and he died in December 2016.
> 
> Here's one of his great execution, in the Schumann cello concerto, shot in February 2014 in the same Concert Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together in La Coruña, in May 2016.
> 
> View attachment 15018471
> 
> 
> Strangely, the city name La Coruña comes from _*corona*_, "crown", via Galician, Old Spanish, French.
> That tells me, once again, how surprising can be our fates.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Brice, I am so sorry to hear of your brother's passing. :-( My youngest brother passed in 1989 at 29 years old of a blastoglioma brain tumor and my late wife passed of the very same thing at 63 years old in 2013 on this very day, April 9th. I empathize with you and we share our losses together, my good friend. I also share your good memories of your brother with you and I know you share mine as well. ;-) Take care of your lovely family and stay safe. We are all in this together... 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Brice

masterdelgado said:


> Sorry to hear that, my friend. Your brother looked so young and he had a tremendous talent. More connections Brice. I worked for Repsol many years and I visited Corona, La Coruña, many times. Beautiful city where is made the best beer you can find in Spain, Estrella Galicia (their 1906 is one of the best beers I have tested), and excellent gastronomy.
> 
> Here arriving to La Coruña port, escaping a gale of 10 meters wave swell, in 2012.
> 
> View attachment 15019157
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Gustavo


Thank you so much for these pictures, my friend!
I do remember the ocean shore of La Coruña.
Good memories there with my brother David.
Good remembrance of food and wine, too. ;-)

Cheers, Gustavo,
Brice


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Brice, I am so sorry to hear of your brother's passing. :-( My youngest brother passed in 1989 at 29 years old of a blastoglioma brain tumor and my late wife passed of the very same thing at 63 years old in 2013 on this very day, April 9th. I empathize with you and we share our losses together, my good friend. I also share your good memories of your brother with you and I know you share mine as well. ;-) Take care of your lovely family and stay safe. We are all in this together...
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


David passed away at 50 yo.
This tumor grant patients no more than 20 months of survival.
I'm very sorry to know you passed twice through that pain with your beloved ones.
As you say, sharing these sorrows does help. 
Let's take good care of all of us.

Warmest regards, Ron,
Brice


----------



## SnapIT

Extraordinary Brice. So completely unexpected that we should connect in such a way.

This is for you Brice. For us on WUS. For today. For tomorrow. For those who have fallen too soon. For those on the front line fighting the good fight.


----------



## SnapIT

We, are not alone... turn up the volume... share if you like... 



Sing along !


----------



## Brice

SnapIT said:


> Extraordinary Brice. So completely unexpected that we should connect in such a way.
> 
> This is for you Brice. For us on WUS. For today. For tomorrow. For those who have fallen too soon. For those on the front line fighting the good fight.


Mmmm... What a marvelous version, inspired, enthusiastic, fresh and bright, fully inhabited by a living Mozartian spirit!
'Unexpected', you said about our connection.
Indeed!
Mozart could arguably be the most unexpected musician ever...

I do appreciate, thank you for sharing. 

Cheers my friend,
Brice


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Speaking of a portal to another world, Re-visiting old WUS posts helps if sometimes you need to do a little "living in the past" as Bette reminds me. :roll: I like remembering youthful days and good times.  Makes me realize we do indeed have hope for a great future... ;-):-!
> 
> To that point, here's a redux from a thread posted a number of years ago... :think:
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


Great stuff, Ron -- thanks so much for sharing all of that! And I agree with your sentiments -- thanks for those, as well.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Jazzmaster

Brice said:


> That is a great score, and a great interpretation, thank you!
> 
> I must confess this video is very moving to me.
> A founder of this Sinfónica de Galicia orchestra in 1992, my brother was first cello soloist, living with his family in La Coruña, Galicia, Spain.
> 
> When this concert was shot in May 2015, he had been just admitted in La Coruña Hospital, affected by a brain glioma.
> He never performed again, and he died in December 2016.
> 
> Here's one of his great execution, in the Schumann cello concerto, shot in February 2014 in the same Concert Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together in La Coruña, in May 2016.
> 
> View attachment 15018471
> 
> 
> Strangely, the city name La Coruña comes from _*corona*_, "crown", via Galician, Old Spanish, French.
> That tells me, once again, how surprising can be our fates.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


What a moving performance by your brother, Brice -- and what a moving remembrance by you. I am so sorry to learn of your loss -- which, as I now learn, is a loss for all of us.

Take care, my friend,
Jim


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Brice, I am so sorry to hear of your brother's passing. :-( My youngest brother passed in 1989 at 29 years old of a blastoglioma brain tumor and my late wife passed of the very same thing at 63 years old in 2013 on this very day, April 9th. I empathize with you and we share our losses together, my good friend. I also share your good memories of your brother with you and I know you share mine as well. ;-) Take care of your lovely family and stay safe. We are all in this together...
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


I am truly sorry to learn of your losses, Ron. I read this post yesterday, April 9, which also happens to be my birthday. It made me reflect on the fragility of life, and the thin line between celebration and grief. As this thread is making more and more apparent, we are all truly interconnected, and I am so glad that we can all share these things together.

Take care, my friend,
Jim


----------



## Brice

Jazzmaster said:


> What a moving performance by your brother, Brice -- and what a moving remembrance by you. I am so sorry to learn of your loss -- which, as I now learn, is a loss for all of us.
> 
> Take care, my friend,
> Jim


I do appreciate your words, Jim.
As life went on, I understood that heart grew to welcome newcomers, as the place of those who left did not vanish.
Memory is the key word for life.

Cheer up and cheers, my good friend,
Brice


----------



## SnapIT

The medium is the message.. way before our digital age there was organic chemistry giving us analog recordings if you will. A wormhole to a bygone age with incredibly clarity..


----------



## Jazzmaster

Wow — everything about that is fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brice

As Jim said: fantastic! :-!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Jazzmaster

This is an amazing website, that is now broadcasting "live" each and every minute of the Apollo 13 Mission, just as it unfolded 50 years ago. Tomorrow, of course, Houston will learn that there is a problem...

Here's the link: https://apolloinrealtime.org

And, for a little background: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/11/us/apollo-13-anniversary-realtime-timeline-scn/index.html


----------



## SnapIT

Yep, yep, yep its come to this! Necessity is the mother of invention and we have a sterling winner of an invention spawned by social distancing colliding with the anti-mater of weddings.. soooo sweet!!

https://idodrivethru.com.au

www.idodrivethru.com.au/


----------



## SnapIT

For today's treat, something completely different.. from a magnificent venue. The separation is crystal clear.


----------



## SnapIT

Right, its time to stir the cryo tanks and blow the sides off this capsule boys. A blast from the past at MSG in NYNY to a packed live audience ..

Starts slow.. mellow even..


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> Right, its time to stir the cryo tanks and blow the sides off this capsule boys.


Houston - we've had a problem here! Thanks for the video. That was a ride through the wayback machine!


----------



## SnapIT

Turning the dial on the wayback machine a bit further we find ourselves hearing how they found courage in the face of inhuman odds. If Joan ever sang at full volume she would have collapsed the hall and they would have loved her all the more for it..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gorgeous weather today. Great to get out of the house for a trip to the nearby Sylvan Rodriguez park. Easy to maintain "social distancing" when there are so few visitors to a huge city park. Found a perfect shady parking spot with a shade tree nearby and plenty of room to blast a shag bag of balls. Havn't swung a club in weeks and it felt fantastic to loosen up and hit 'em! A bit stiff and sore coming back home but Bette had something special ready for dinner. Her homemade bolognese sauce with angel hair pasta, parmesan cheese, spiinach sauteed in olive oil with garlic, her hand made "no knead long rise rustic" bread and of course a bottle of Italian red wine which I'm sure Jim, Brice and Gustavo will recognize... ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sounds/looks absolutely wonderful, Ron — I’m sure the Epicurean Squad wholeheartedly approves!

Cheers, my friend,
Jim

P.S. Nice to see some patina in the park!!! :-!


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Gorgeous weather today. Great to get out of the house for a trip to the nearby Sylvan Rodriguez park. Easy to maintain "social distancing" when there are so few visitors to a huge city park. Found a perfect shady parking spot with a shade tree nearby and plenty of room to blast a shag bag of balls. Havn't swung a club in weeks and it felt fantastic to loosen up and hit 'em! A bit stiff and sore coming back home but Bette had something special ready for dinner. Her homemade bolognese sauce with angel hair pasta, parmesan cheese, spiinach sauteed in olive oil with garlic, her hand made "no knead long rise rustic" bread and of course a bottle of Italian red wine which I'm sure Jim, Brice and Gustavo will recognize... ;-)


Looks like a great day, Ron!
Concluded by a typical Italian dinner.
I must confess I never taste that Adesso Cagnina di Romagna wine.
All I know is that it's a good representative of those red sweet wines they produce out there...
:-!
Thank you for sharing, my good friend!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Brice

Jazzmaster said:


> Sounds/looks absolutely wonderful, Ron - I'm sure the Epicurean Squad wholeheartedly approves!
> 
> Cheers, my friend,
> Jim
> 
> P.S. Nice to see some patina in the park!!! :-!


_APPROVED!_

*Epic.Sqn.HD*


----------



## King_Neptune

Gasoline bill is down but electric bill has increased while on "restriction."


----------



## King_Neptune

Well, I bought a '57 and it's scheduled to ship today! It's just not Kern's '57, it's an Omega Speedmaster '57...


----------



## O2AFAC67

qa_ii said:


> Well, I bought a '57 and it's scheduled to ship today! It's just not Kern's '57, it's an Omega Speedmaster '57...


*EGGSILLENT!!! *


----------



## Jazzmaster

Apollo 13 just splashed down safely!!! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster

qa_ii said:


> Well, I bought a '57 and it's scheduled to ship today! It's just not Kern's '57, it's an Omega Speedmaster '57...


That's a great version - congrats!!!


----------



## SnapIT

Remember when we could all sit together and be part of the magic... I really miss The Three Tenors... soo much class and power..
I hope you can forget your troubles for a while with these stars..


----------



## Brice

Last week, blind singer Andrea Bocelli made a concert on Youtube, _Music For Hope_ - live from Duomo di Milano, in Italy.
The cathedral was empty, as empty are our cities and countries.
From the cathedral square, here's the last song of this concert, _Amazing Grace_.
_[&#8230;]
Amazing grace, Howe Sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me
I once was lost but now am found
T'was blind but now I see
Was blind, but now I see._






Cheers,
Brice


----------



## SnapIT

A little too much time on my hands, funny that.. It's 1977, Montreal, Quebec, Canada, winter, cold, bloody cold.. an empty Olympic Stadium, devoid of people..
time for a sound check boys.. they step up and deliver this.. From E,L&P to your ears..


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> A little too much time on my hands, funny that.. It's 1977, Montreal, Quebec, Canada, winter, cold, bloody cold.. an empty Olympic Stadium, devoid of people..
> time for a sound check boys.. they step up and deliver this.. From E,L&P to your ears..


Really digging that groove here! Ready to dig out the bell bottoms and fringe!


----------



## SnapIT

rsittner said:


> Really digging that groove here! Ready to dig out the bell bottoms and fringe!


Hey, I resemble that comment..:-d :-!


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> Hey, I resemble that comment..:-d :-!


As do I - more than I care to admit! And certainly more than I would care to share with pictures :-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ok guys, here's one from the early 70's. After returning from the military I avoided a barber shop for awhile... :rodekaart



And from Oct 2019, nearly 50 years later... :roll:



Probably not even a qualified candidate for any of Kerns squads unless he decides he can't get along without me... :think::-x


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ok guys, here's one from the early 70's. After returning from the military I avoided a barber shop for awhile... :rodekaart
> 
> 
> 
> And from Oct 2019, nearly 50 years later... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not even a qualified candidate for any of Kerns squads unless he decides he can't get along without me... :think::-x


Kern would likely tell you to bring enough trophies for everyone or you'll have to leave.;-):roll:


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ok guys, here's one from the early 70's. After returning from the military I avoided a barber shop for awhile... :rodekaart


Ron - glad to see you felt like lettin' your freak flag fly... :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ok guys, here's one from the early 70's. After returning from the military I avoided a barber shop for awhile... :rodekaart
> 
> 
> 
> And from Oct 2019, nearly 50 years later... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not even a qualified candidate for any of Kerns squads unless he decides he can't get along without me... :think::-x


Great pictures, Ron.
As life goes on&#8230;

Cheers, my friend,
Brice


----------



## SnapIT

Lest we forget.. 101 years on and now we face a new hell.. and we shall overcome.. For today's heroes


----------



## Brice

SnapIT said:


> Lest we forget.. 101 years on and now we face a new hell.. and we shall overcome.. For today's heroes


Yes, we overcame hell at that time.
Lest we forget.

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Scary times can sometimes constitute an emergency. From the archives, it doesn't hurt to be prepared... ;-)
Best,
Ron

Emergency Croco Halloween Crop ShrpDk 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Scary times can sometimes constitute an emergency. From the archives, it doesn't hurt to be prepared... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> Emergency Croco Halloween Crop ShrpDk 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


Now THAT is a tool watch!


----------



## Nokie

If I can survive having my In-Laws stay with us on our wedding night, I can survive this, no problem.....


----------



## rsittner

Nokie said:


> If I can survive having my In-Laws stay with us on our wedding night, I can survive this, no problem.....


Whisky Tango Foxtrot? How did the in-laws wind up with you on your wedding night?


----------



## Nokie

They were all dressed up with no place to go........


----------



## Burgs

Nokie said:


> If I can survive having my In-Laws stay with us on our wedding night, I can survive this, no problem.....


There's a movie script in there somewhere...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still stuck inside and feeling a little blue today. Decided to go with the flow and now feeling better... ;-):-d

CW F-4 patch blue rtcrop1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## King_Neptune

Yesterday, I bought a comb. The last time my hair was long enough to warrant owning one was circa 1998.:roll:


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Still stuck inside and feeling a little blue today. Decided to go with the flow and now feeling better... ;-):-d


Love that blue strap, Ron! I will have to admit, the patch is a bit distracting. Looks like she's been out there on the wing of that Phantom for a bit. Either the airflow or a high-G manoeuvre took her top right off. Must be at altitude as well, as it appears to be cold! Not sure that she would be too aerodynamic on the F-4. And the crew would be constantly checking their starboard wing ;-)


----------



## psifox

qa_ii said:


> Yesterday, I bought a comb. The last time my hair was long enough to warrant owning one was circa 1998.:roll:



I wasn't going to consider cutting my hair myself but it seems I just have to. I'm just not sure of what the outcome will be....a mohawk maybe


----------



## rsittner

Ron - now I remember where that patch originated from... The F-4 lacked an internal gun and combat pilots found that missiles didn't always get the job done. To enhance it's operational capability, McDonnell Douglas developed the F-4X with "twin fifties" on the starboard wing. 

Ahhh... those were the days!


----------



## King_Neptune

psifox said:


> I wasn't going to consider cutting my hair myself but it seems I just have to. I'm just not sure of what the outcome will be....a mohawk maybe


My experience is that it never ends well.:-(


----------



## King_Neptune

rsittner said:


> Ron - now I remember where that patch originated from... The F-4 lacked an internal gun and combat pilots found that missiles didn't always get the job done. To enhance it's operational capability, McDonnell Douglas developed the F-4X with "twin fifties" on the starboard wing.
> 
> Ahhh... those were the days!


50 caliber? 5 round bursts? |>|>


----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> Still stuck inside and feeling a little blue today. Decided to go with the flow and now feeling better... ;-):-d
> 
> CW F-4 patch blue rtcrop1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


At the risk of being _that_ guy, I find this picture to be sexist and in bad taste. Is there any way that you could make it a bit larger? It's kinda hard to see on a small screen.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thought some of our members may find this thread over on WUS Pilot/Military of interest... ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/staying-home-trying-alleviate-boredom-5160757.html#post51546039


----------



## King_Neptune

Well, the new Speedy is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.|> It was supposed to be in my hands last Tuesday, but the 2-day shipping was a casualty of COVID-19. NO Speedy Tuesday for me (last week).<|









At least I should have somthing interesting to do tomorrow.|>


----------



## O2AFAC67

After playing around and "dry fitting" kit parts this afternoon (deciding whether to start building while the Chronicles play out...) I casually tossed the kit box and Crosswind on the desk this afternoon. Eureka! :rodekaart :-! A quick cellphone cam shot occurred to me... :think::roll:


----------



## King_Neptune

The Speedy came today, and it's awesome! I really missed having a single diak 12 hour chrono since I sold my last one. I've got to QC it before removing all of the stickers. I'll post a pic on WRUW when it's time. I know, guys, this is the Breitling Forum.:-s


----------



## sjrk1

Lockdown boredom (plus perhaps the addition of a beer or six) meant I indulged in a little internet shopping...


----------



## Burgs

If that's the case you should drink more beer. Well done!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Obviously a watch is featured in this pic from this afternoon but the photo harkens back to our discussion on Hi Fidelity audio equipment which interested quite a few of our forum members. The Bose unit is small, quite heavy for its size and using bluetooth input from my smart phone's music library, can belt out some terrific sound. 
I sometimes carry it with me in the golf cart and listen to music between shots. A High Fidelity way to improve (?) my game...  Gonna try to sneak out this week to the course and play a round while still observing social distancing. One player to a cart and elbow bumps instead of high fives... ;-)


----------



## SnapIT

Errrmm.. what kind of strap would go with this face?? Can't say, neither can I.. :-d but worth the 15 year wait..


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> Errrmm.. what kind of strap would go with this face?? Can't say, neither can I.. :-d but worth the 15 year wait..


Bram, that is gorgeous! Great story as well and certainly worth the wait. Thank you for sharing! Gotta think about a strap consideration or suggestion... :think:
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

I always enjoy changing the PC desktop image quite often especially when staying home with so much time on my hands. Sometimes I _*really*_ like a certain pic for that display and today I had to choose from my most recent two shots for the honor. You'll see at the end which pic earned the privilege...

*Arrival...*



*Departure...*



And the winner today is...


----------



## Brice

SnapIT said:


> Errrmm.. what kind of strap would go with this face?? Can't say, neither can I.. :-d but worth the 15 year wait..


Very impressive and fascinating !
Do they speak Australian ?

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## masterdelgado

Changed trousers to the 13047 (guerrita strap) while I wait for change battery to UTC module. I don´t trust in any watchmaker here and I must go to Tenerife. I thought this week could move between islands but the goverment´s measures still avoid it.

We still waiting. Damn Covid!




























Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Brice

masterdelgado said:


> Changed trousers to the 13047 (guerrita strap) while I wait for change battery to UTC module. I don´t trust in any watchmaker here and I must go to Tenerife. I thought this week could move between islands but the goverment´s measures still avoid it.
> 
> We still waiting. Damn Covid!
> 
> View attachment 15117307
> 
> View attachment 15117309
> 
> View attachment 15117311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


What a beauty, Gustavo, congrats ! :-!

Cheers my good friend,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

masterdelgado said:


> Changed trousers to the 13047 (guerrita strap) while I wait for change battery to UTC module. I don´t trust in any watchmaker here and I must go to Tenerife. I thought this week could move between islands but the goverment´s measures still avoid it.
> 
> We still waiting. Damn Covid!
> 
> View attachment 15117307
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


LOVE the trousers on that 47 case caliber B13 beauty, Gustavo!!!
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Going through some old snapshots. Found one from 1978 and another from 1979. Laid them on the flatbed scanner and digitally saved them for posterity. :roll:

The first was taken in Kendall, Florida (The "Everglades" swamp) and it is me strapping in to a Schweizer 1-26 Sailplane before takeoff one misty morning in May 1978 IIRC. :think:



The second pic was shot at Caddo Mills, Texas in the summer of 1979 (I think) and I'm preparing to fly a high performance racing sailplane which is a Schwiezer 1-35. My late wife shot a VHS video of the takeoff and landing and I had it digitized to DVD a few years ago.



Yep, the pleasure of youth. ;-) I was in my early 30's back then and traveling on business allowed me the privilege of flying gliders all over the U.S. Great memories of times not forgotten...
Best,
Ron


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Going through some old snapshots. Found one from 1978 and another from 1979. Laid them on the flatbed scanner and digitally saved them for posterity. :roll:
> 
> The first was taken in Kendall, Florida (The "Everglades" swamp) and it is me strapping in to a Schweizer 1-26 Sailplane before takeoff one misty morning in May 1978 IIRC. :think:
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic was shot at Caddo Mills, Texas in the summer of 1979 (I think) and I'm preparing to fly a high performance racing sailplane which is a Schwiezer 1-35. My late wife shot a VHS video of the takeoff and landing and I had it digitized to DVD a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the pleasure of youth. ;-) I was in my early 30's back then and traveling on business allowed me the privilege of flying gliders all over the U.S. Great memories of times not forgotten...
> Best,
> Ron


Great story, Ron, thank you very much for sharing!
You make me fly high&#8230; :-!

Cheers, my good friend,
Brice


----------



## masterdelgado

Thank you very much my very good friends, Brice and Ron! 
This old Chronomat has a special charm, closely related to the 80's. The return to the relationship with the aviation, the time when, due to my age, I met the brand. I still remember advertising in magazines and newspapers, wonderful!
That time, sadly, seems has gone.









Best regards my very good friends
Gustavo


----------



## King_Neptune

Was Steve McQueen ahead of his time?;-):roll:...


----------



## Jazzmaster

qa_ii said:


> Was Steve McQueen ahead of his time?;-):roll:...


Apparently, he was a time traveler - journeying to the future to bring back that particular model...


----------



## Brice

Well, ads seem trendy, now.
Here some old ones, dedicated to Cossies...

































Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Jazzmaster

Brice said:


> Well, ads seem trendy, now.
> Here some old ones, dedicated to Cossies...


Now, these are ads that speak to me! :-!


----------



## King_Neptune

Jazzmaster said:


> Now, these are ads that speak to me! :-!


Agreed!


----------



## Brice

Here some other ads, oldies...

































































































Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Jazzmaster

Great stuff, Brice! Thanks for taking the time and effort to put this all together!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Brice

Jazzmaster said:


> Great stuff, Brice! Thanks for taking the time and effort to put this all together!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Thank you, my friend.
It's just things I gathered, as easily as driftwoods on the shore!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jazzmaster said:


> Great stuff, Brice! Thanks for taking the time and effort to put this all together!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


And I second those sentiments! Excellent post, Brice. Thank you so much!
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...

*"Blue Bayou"...*


----------



## King_Neptune

A reminder to the Americans (and others) that Memorial Day is more than just burgers, dogs, and beer...


----------



## rsittner

I agree with the others - thank you for posting these Brice.

I would like to order the Model #8062 with the 18 Kt gold case for $250 please. I am a long-time member AOPA, so the "Substantial savings and discount off the regular list price" should apply ;-)

Randy


----------



## SnapIT

Any old glider pilots out there.. the times they are a changin. 
Lots of geek talk but you can get over that, just look at the tech involved.. testing testing... BANG!(in a good way  )


----------



## King_Neptune

Brice said:


> Here some other ads, oldies...
> ...
> View attachment 15150761
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Having a woman in a Breitling ad wearing orange coveralls and heels (top center) won't be happening again any time soon.;-)


----------



## King_Neptune

I just may be able to get a grey market haircut tomorrow.:roll:|> We'll see.🎰


----------



## Brice

qa_ii said:


> Having a woman in a Breitling ad wearing orange coveralls and heels (top center) won't be happening again any time soon.;-)


Mmmm... I've heard of a great US resort in the Caribbean.
They still provide those handsome orange coveralls...
Need to check!:-d

Cheers, my friend,
Brice


----------



## rsittner

Brice said:


> Mmmm... I've heard of a great US resort in the Caribbean.
> They still provide those handsome orange coveralls...
> Need to check!:-d
> 
> Cheers, my friend,
> Brice


They'll need to Git Mo of them coveralls, then! ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune

Brice said:


> Mmmm... I've heard of a great US resort in the Caribbean.
> They still provide those handsome orange coveralls...
> Need to check!:-d
> 
> Cheers, my friend,
> Brice


I've visited that resort twice (for training), along with a side trip to Roosevelt Roads, P.R. in order to deliver some "presents" to Vieques on one occasion.:-d|> The resort did have excellent fishing. Red and yellow snapper for eating, and tarpon for sport...so long ago.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Watching TV yesterday evening after a thunderstorm. Looked over my shoulder and noticed the crepe myrtle outside. Picked up the cellphone and snapped this shot...


----------



## rsittner

qa_ii said:


> I've visited that resort twice (for training), along with a side trip to Roosevelt Roads, P.R. in order to deliver some "presents" to Vieques on one occasion.:-d|> The resort did have excellent fishing. Red and yellow snapper for eating, and tarpon for sport...so long ago.


Just like Santa!

Way to bring "joy" to Vieques!


----------



## King_Neptune

rsittner said:


> Just like Santa!
> 
> Way to bring "joy" to Vieques!


I'll tell you what, it was amazing how a destroyer could shoot a 5 inch conventional round into a target the size of a bulldozer from 8 miles away. Fire control radar to determine target location? Yes. Guidande systens for the projectiles? No.

Edit: Make that nautical miles of 6,000 ft. as opposed to 5,280 ft.;-)


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> I just may be able to get a grey market haircut tomorrow.:roll:|> We'll see.&#55356;&#57264;


Well, it took an extra day to coordinate such clandestine activities, but mission buzzcut was a success.&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## SnapIT

I think we have cause to advocate for a new squad.. Dragons Fly..

The images loaded in reverse order so from the bottom of the post up is the correct order of events..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Apologies for posting in another topic but today being my 73rd birthday, Bette made the *MOST* delicious fresh strawberry cream cheese pie for me. :-! Mmmmmmmmm.... ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Apologies for posting in another topic but today being my 73rd birthday, Bette made the *MOST* delicious fresh strawberry cream cheese pie for me. :-! Mmmmmmmmm.... ;-)


When a man has a woman who bakes him pie, he's doin' okay!!! |>

Wishing you many more healthy and happy birthdays...with homemade baked goods, of course. |>


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out of the house today for a much needed beard trim. Maintained social distancing and only removed mask while in the chair and driving. The Evo was a must for the occasion... ;-):-!




























And back from a quick walk to the mailbox...


----------



## Brice

Well trimmed, Ron！
:-d

Cheers my good friend,
Brice


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Out of the house today for a much needed beard trim. Maintained social distancing and only removed mask while in the chair and driving. The Evo was a must for the occasion... ;-):-!


Trimmed with a wrench? Now, that IS manly! :-d


----------



## rsittner

Jazzmaster said:


> Trimmed with a wrench? Now, that IS manly! :-d


After a few months in quarantine, I hope that they didn't need the DR Brush Mower! :-O


----------



## SnapIT

Ok, it's official, youtube is a bad bad place and you shouldn't go there when you have too much covid-19 time on your hands.. that said I have a lot of time for Doug. You will too if everyone of your OCD buttons are pushed by Doug.. he has a lot to offer and a lot to answer for.. I've got wallet ache now... :-x


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> *...and a lot to answer for.*


Truer words never spoken. :think: *LOVE* it!!! :-d:-!|>


----------



## SnapIT

Ok folk, international travel to exotic places is off the books for 99.9999% of the planet and its inhabitants (that means us) so I reckon this is the next best thing.. ride along and see the green green scenes of PNG and their amazing volcanic mountain range.. I know you'll be right there in the right hand seat Ron..

Mountain strip, nice n short and Oh so green






Try again.. when needs must!


----------



## King_Neptune

In lieu of starting a thread, just in case things don't work out, I'll put it here...I finally ordered a Navitimer B01 today. Will I be content now? We'll see.   😬


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> In lieu of starting a thread, just in case things don't work out, I'll put it here...I finally ordered a Navitimer B01 today. Will I be content now? We'll see.   😬


Well, the watch was here and now it's on the way back to NYC. I really, really tried to like it, but that mediocre at best dial with the lame B just makes for a boring hot mess. I was okay with it when I looked it over at the AD on a strap, but the bracelet version really downplays the dial too much. I also thought the see through case back and view of the B01 movement would make up for the loss of the gold winged logo. That was not the case. It's back to the drawing board.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old snapshot today and decided to scan it for posting. Taken the same day in October 1991 as the pic in my signature photo flying right wing. In this one I was on left wing of Lead. The sig pic is IMO iconic only because it has been on the web for many years and the ships are so tight. That, and the tails of both are lined up perfectly because of the relative positions of both O-2"s and the camera taking the shot. I'll post it below this "new" pic for comparison...

Edit: Added a pic of the Breitling (my first and only at the time) I was wearing that day because obviously it's not visible in the first two pics...


----------



## DaveandStu

O2AFAC67 said:


> Found an old snapshot today and decided to scan it for posting. Taken the same day in October 1991 as the pic in my signature photo flying right wing. In this one I was on left wing of Lead. The sig pic is IMO iconic only because it has been on the web for many years and the ships are so tight. That, and the tails of both are lined up perfectly because of the relative positions of both O-2"s and the camera taking the shot. I'll post it below this "new" pic for comparison...
> 
> Edit: Added a pic of the Breitling (my first and only at the time) I was wearing that day because obviously it's not visible in the first two pics...


Phenomenal skill mate..
Just a awesome picture..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tropical rains from Hannah keeping us inside today. Scanned a few old pics for entertainment. With all due respect to Army aviators when practicing formation work, "Tighten up!" doesn't literally mean this...


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> Well, the watch was here and now it's on the way back to NYC. I really, really tried to like it, but that mediocre at best dial with the lame B just makes for a boring hot mess. I was okay with it when I looked it over at the AD on a strap, but the bracelet version really downplays the dial too much. I also thought the see through case back and view of the B01 movement would make up for the loss of the gold winged logo. That was not the case. It's back to the drawing board.


I was going to start a thread and describe the exact features that led me to the opinion of why I now think the Navi I had was fake, but out of respect of the not discussing fakes policy, I'll just briefly expound here.

I was at the AD today and looked at the Navitimers again "one last time" and realized the one I received last week was actually a pretty decent fake, or at least a franken. It was my first (AND LAST) time dealing with that grey seller. I'm glad I have such a good eye for such things due to my QA background. I'll be reconsidering the Navi again, BUT,..

...(and you saw it here first)...

...I have my all time favorite Breitling arriving this Tues. The good is that I love this model, even though it's definitely gaudy and not for everyone. Also good is that detailed hi-res pics seem to confirm authenticity and condition. The bad is that it was an unexpted opportunity and will cause another major shakeup to the collection...More to come in its own thread soon.


----------



## DaveandStu

qa_ii said:


> I was going to start a thread and describe the exact features that lead me to the opinion of why I now think the Navi I had was fake, but out of respect to the not discussing fakes policy, I'll just briefly expound here.
> 
> I was at the AD today and looked at the Navitimers again "one last time" and realized the one I received last week was actually a pretty decent fake, or at least a franken. It was my first (AND LAST) time dealing with that grey seller. I'm glad I have such a good eye for such things due to my QA background. I'll be reconsidering the Navi again, BUT,..
> 
> ...(and you saw it here first)...
> 
> ...I have my all time favorite Breitling arriving this Tues. The good is that I love this model, even though it's definitely gaudy and not for everyone. Also good is that detailed hi-res pics seem to confirm authenticity and condition. The bad is that it was an unexpted opportunity and will cause another major shakeup to the collection...More to come in its own thread soon.


Good call on the Grey, i hope he made good for you and destroyed the fake( dreaming i know)..
Look forward to your new and as you say " Gaudy" piece mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> The sig pic is IMO iconic only because it has been on the web for many years and the ships are so tight. That, and the tails of both are lined up perfectly because of the relative positions of both O-2"s and the camera taking the shot.


I agree that this pic is quite iconic, Ron. The symmetry of the tight formation, the sunlit planes against a darker gray sky -- it's truly a classic!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## SnapIT

Its a good morning for a beautiful dawn take off and flight track over PNG's tallest mountain..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Playing around (editing?) with archived pics this evening...


----------



## SnapIT

So the sun goes down on an era of aviation endeavour and history.
Click the link.. I'll let the story draw you into the significance of the passing moment for millions of travellers from all corners of our beautiful world..






There she is! Video shows very last 747 landing in Mojave – Australian Aviation







australianaviation.com.au


----------



## SnapIT

Witness Mother Nature's creation from 110 million years ago.. and rare as dinosaur feathers.. 3.50 min mark .. phew..


----------



## SnapIT

I was looking for information breitling related and found something I didn't know I needed, maybe,... you be the judge.. many options.. Who knew??









Breitling Wing Walker Beach Sheet for Sale by Smart Aviation


Breitling Wing Walker Towel (Beach Sheet (37" x 74")) by Smart Aviation. Our towels are great.



fineartamerica.com













Breitling Wing Walker Beach Towel for Sale by Smart Aviation


Breitling Wing Walker Towel (Beach Towel (32" x 64")) by Smart Aviation. Our towels are great.



fineartamerica.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Seriously, Bram. Only $47.50 ? How can you NOT have it???....  Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## SnapIT

I've finally found the answer to how to correctly adjust a counterfeit watch and pressure test it.


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> I've finally found the answer to how tho correctly adjust a counterfeit watch and pressure test it.


They never really showed a clear image post-test. Was that a PASS or FAIL for the pressure test?


----------



## SnapIT

You got me there rsittner, I don't know if 150 tons of pressure is enough to really bench mark a watch like that. The addition of the OEM hex nut to the movement was a stroke of genus.. never seen anything like it.


----------



## sjrk1

SnapIT said:


> I've finally found the answer to how to correctly adjust a counterfeit watch and pressure test it.


Thanks for that, his channel has turned my 30min lunch break into a 90min break - working from home, so no one will know 

Some of the explosions are spectacular! I thought that when I was burst testing ceramic femoral heads at work, they went with a bang but they were mere party poppers in comparison to some of the things on his channel


----------



## O2AFAC67

Living in Houston can be interesting at times. We're hunkering down now for certain. Cellphone screenshot an hour and a half ago... ?


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Living in Houston can be interesting at times. We're hunkering down now for certain. Cellphone screenshot an hour and a half ago... 😳


Be safe, Ron!


----------



## King_Neptune

Jazzmaster said:


> Be safe, Ron!


+1


----------



## SnapIT

+1 again! How is it now Ron?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, Jim, Vincent and Bram. MUCH less stress here now. Landfall is centered on the Texas Louisiana border and should happen in the next few hours. We are SO lucky here. Impact here to be NOTHING like what our neighbors to the east are experiencing. Catastrophe. Prayers for all...


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Jim and Bram. MUCH less stress here now. Landfall is centered on the Texas Louisiana border and should happen in the next few hours. We are SO lucky here. Impact here to be NOTHING like what our neighbors to the east are experiencing. Catastrophe. Prayers for all...


Prayers for all, indeed, Ron. Glad to know it's not headed in your direction!


----------



## O2AFAC67

An expert Chef always uses a professional watch for timing the boiling of eggs. Often the kit is color coordinated with other tools and accessories in the professional kitchen. This morning I was able to verify the assertion...


----------



## SnapIT

Amazing, an eggact match! The question is, which came first, the watch or the pot?? It really is a tickin or egg question!!


----------



## Jazzmaster

A true horolog-egg-al marvel!!!


----------



## King_Neptune

Evidently, restrictions are over in my area? 🙄 They're playing high school football tonight. Just not very wise, IMO.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Staying home (Tropical storm "Beta" at the door) and musing about the past... From an earlier (and much better IMO) period in Breitling's history, the sadly discontinued 2003 vintage Windrider series "Callisto". Chronometer certified thermo compensated High Accuracy Quartz. Factory diamond bezel and factory diamond MOP dial ( "Top Wesseltons" - VVS clarity, E-F color, near flawless). 34.4mm diameter, 18mm interhorn width, 316L SS and 18K 2N gold. One of four of my late wife's beautiful early 2000's Breitlings.


----------



## SnapIT

Hiya Ron,
I was just thinking about your proximity to Beta and how this one is going to play out..
its turning out to be some active storm season for you. I'm hoping you don't have to test the WR rating of any of your B's! And, that Windrider is da bomb!


----------



## SnapIT

Some times you just want to pay it forward..

A legend speaks..


----------



## O2AFAC67

And thinking of a Legend, almost half a century has passed since the last man (of only 12) set foot on the lunar surface and returned home safely...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Whiskey deployant from Spain arrived yesterday. A couple of shots this morning...


----------



## Z0Tex

O2AFAC67 said:


> Whiskey deployant from Spain arrived yesterday. A couple of shots this morning...


I guess I've missed it. Where do you get these straps? Do they make them for Breitling Clasp/Deployants?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Z0Tex said:


> I guess I've missed it. Where do you get these straps? Do they make them for Breitling Clasp/Deployants?


Ebay seller "tacticstrap". This is my 4th Breitling deployant strap from Alex. He offers them with or without the clasp. I have two of his clasps and they are every bit as nice and comfortable as OEM. I have worn them on his and my original OEM deployant clasps and both are great. Prices for his straps are a small fraction of OEM. From my perspective, highly recommended.  
Best,
Ron


----------



## Z0Tex

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ebay seller "tacticstrap". This is my 4th Breitling deployant strap from Alex. He offers them with or without the clasp. I have two of his clasps and they are every bit as nice and comfortable as OEM. I have worn them on his and my original OEM deployant clasps and both are great. Prices for his straps are a small fraction of OEM. From my perspective, highly recommended.
> Best,
> Ron


Found him. Thank you!


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Whiskey deployant from Spain arrived yesterday. A couple of shots this morning...


Gorgeous strap -- and looks absolutely fantastic with the B-1, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jazzmaster said:


> Gorgeous strap -- and looks absolutely fantastic with the B-1, Ron!


Thanks, Jim.  How did you like that 8 min and 45 second difference between the two shots?  🤪😄
Hahahahaha!!! 😁
Best,
Ron


----------



## Z0Tex

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ebay seller "tacticstrap". This is my 4th Breitling deployant strap from Alex. He offers them with or without the clasp. I have two of his clasps and they are every bit as nice and comfortable as OEM. I have worn them on his and my original OEM deployant clasps and both are great. Prices for his straps are a small fraction of OEM. From my perspective, highly recommended.
> Best,
> Ron


Ordered a dark blue gator strap for my Chronomat 01 blackeye'd blue from tacticstrap today. Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## SnapIT

Now, I came across this travel log a few days ago. It was shot less then 100 years ago. That is astonishing and puts into perspective how far we have come, where we are today, and where we might be a 100 years hence. All I can say is pay close attention just after the one minute mark.. it sets up the rest of the video just perfectly..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Loved it, Bram.  Thank you so much for sharing! Reminds me of...


----------



## SnapIT

Hiya Ron,
It's historic and astonishing that just 40 years after this voyage was captured on film we put a man on the moon. How closely the iconography correlates with the Apollo X11 mission is striking. They all sailed off over the known horizon to a fate uncertain.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out on the patio yesterday evening enjoying perfect Autumn weather and the product of the world's greatest cooking/aviator watch...




























Swapped the Spanish leather to the Crosswind this morning and snapped a quick shot with a new book for the twin grandbabies...










And then off to the grocery store to pick up the main ingredient for a small Texas size pumpkin pie...


----------



## O2AFAC67

For my good friend Jim (Jazzmaster), a close shot of the whiskey texture worn for less than a week and IMO a nice original patina...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Out on the patio yesterday evening enjoying perfect Autumn weather and the product of the world's greatest cooking/aviator watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped the Spanish leather to the Crosswind this morning and snapped a quick shot with a new book for the twin grandbabies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then off to the grocery store to pick up the main ingredient for a small Texas size pumpkin pie...


Dang, Ron... You and those steak dinner snaps! I LOVE a great steak. Here in Switzerland, that meal would be well over $100 per person without the wine (and why would you do that?) My tummy's rumbling now, thank you!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Dang, Ron... You and those steak dinner snaps! I LOVE a great steak. Here in Switzerland, that meal would be well over $100 per person without the wine (and why would you do that?) My tummy's rumbling now, thank you!


Randy, those strips were on sale at Kroger (every week either strips, ribeyes or T-Bones) for $4.79/lb, normally $9.49/lb. Total price was less than $8 USD. Of course, we live in Texas...


----------



## rsittner

We have cows here too, Ron. They are simply far too overpaid, I guess


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> We have cows here too, Ron. They are simply far too overpaid, I guess


Hahahahahaha!!! 😄


----------



## King_Neptune

My latest pickup going through my personal QA checks ..


----------



## King_Neptune

Been busy QC'ing this one. Runs at under +1 second per day. It's a keeper. I think I've finally found "my" gold watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> For my good friend Jim (Jazzmaster), a close shot of the whiskey texture worn for less than a week and IMO a nice original patina...


Looks fantastic, Ron! Looks to me like it makes sense to let this one patina naturally -- given how good it looks already.

Absolutely killer look, my friend.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## SnapIT

Wow, there are so many things going on in this YouTube clip... from high G turns to bird's eye view and our favourite jet team.. enjoy!


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> Wow, there are so many things going on in this YouTube clip... from high G turns to birds eye view and our favourite jet team.. enjoy!


Was that Ron in the rear seat? I thought I saw a wisp of beard there...


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> Wow, there are so many things going on in this YouTube clip... from high G turns to birds eye view and our favourite jet team.. enjoy!


Retractable gear and flaps - Check
Rotating beacon, position and landing lights - Check
Head tracking camera in the pilot's position - Check
The builder has a bit more work to do. The panel instruments don't work! 

Seriously - great video. Thanks for sharing SnapIT!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Was that Ron in the rear seat? I thought I saw a wisp of beard there...


Hmmmm...  




























Randy, was Brad not able to help you re: German flag vice Swiss in your signature?... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## SnapIT

O2AFAC67 said:


> Randy, was Brad not able to help you re: German flag vice Swiss in your signature?...
> Best,
> Ron


Gents, re the members flag shown by the forum software, its keyed off the received IP address of the member. If for some reason a users ISP is located in a virtual space that isn't correct for a users location the flagging will reflect that mismatched data.
I've seen this when recently using a VPN server located in the US from OZ. My flagging switch back and forth when the VPN was connected and then released.


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy, was Brad not able to help you re: German flag vice Swiss in your signature?...
> Best,
> Ron


No. It seems that I am pinging off of a German proxy server in Frankfurt. Go figure???


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> No. It seems that I am pinging off of a German proxy server in Frankfurt. Go figure???


Sheeeeeeez...  The stupid side of the double edged sword of technology.


----------



## SnapIT

Ok, I've got flying vids under my skin this week.. but add salt water and speed is excess of 75 kms and the aero/aqua dynamics take these craft to a whole new universe of precision and complexity.. breitling would be right at home. So much to explore, here is a taste of the action.

Lots of interesting commentary..






No commentary just the amazing straight line speed and turning ability an F1 car would envy..






And for the technically minded a deeper look at the bones..


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> Ok, I've got flying vids under my skin this week.. but add salt water and speed is excess of 75 kms and the aero/aqua dynamics take these craft to a whole new universe of precision and complexity.. breitling would be right at home. So much to explore, here is a taste of the action.
> 
> Lots of interesting commentary..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No commentary just the amazing straight line speed and turning ability an F1 car would envy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the technically minded a deeper look at the bones..


Amazing technology there! Thanks for sharing, SnapIT.


----------



## SnapIT

rsittner said:


> Amazing technology there! Thanks for sharing, SnapIT.


I love this shot Randy.. I've titled it..

Can ya feel it??


----------



## SnapIT

One more for the road


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> I love this shot Randy.. I've titled it..
> 
> Can ya feel it??
> 
> View attachment 15564289


  Fantastic posts, Bram!! Absolutely love the incredible history and technology advancements for which the America's Cup is famous.  Thank you so much for sharing!!!
Best,
Ron


----------



## rsittner

I can feel it!

In 2018 I took a Boeing 929 hydrofoil from Hong Kong to Macau. The hydrofoil really moved across the estuary and you could barely tell that it was on water. That 70's tech doesn't even hold a candle to what they are doing here. Wow! Thanks again for sharing these.


----------



## SnapIT

The crew radioed their support team for a change of underwear immediately after this little hop into the air.. 7 tons of carbon fibre leaping like a marlin!


----------



## SnapIT

A bit of inside industry knowledge goes a long way.. if you have 20 minutes and take the promotional aspects with a grain of salt you'll come out ahead..


----------



## SnapIT

The practice rounds have started. Hang on to your hats. If you have a pulse this racing will grab you...


----------



## O2AFAC67

LOVE watching the new AC75's duel!!!  Also love seeing the "Omega" logo on the sail and other watch makers supporting this fantastic and historic series. Unlikely we'll ever see the winged "B" on anything ever again except for a few of the new model dials to whch Kern acquiesced dial placement. This no doubt due to the hue and cry which arose from the traditional customer base and which he found impossible to ignore, at least for now...  "Air, Land and Sea" exemplified perfectly below IMHO... ?


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Halcyon days... ?


----------



## King_Neptune

One of the models I miss most...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Think of a duck leaving a pond and you know why the nickname/call sign is applicable...


----------



## SnapIT

Hey Ron,
These ducks have a lot in common with your bird.. they just have to figure out the rotation speed to hit before take off.. length of runway not a problem..😃😁


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> Hey Ron,
> These ducks have a lot in common with your bird.. they just have to figure out the rotation speed to hit before take off.. length of runway not a problem..??


Oh my goodness, Bram! Some of the best postings ever on the forum and those beauties are indeed "flying" in the most elegant way imagined IMO.  I wonder if I flashed this badge if they would let me at least sit in the helmsman's position for a little while... ?


----------



## SnapIT

I'm sure they would let you gorilla grip that steering wheel Ron. I think you're going to have to work on your upper body strength a bit as there seemed to be a bit of pressure on that rudder. 
Talking of pressure, I can show you just what the release of pressure can do when testing to destruction.. its enough to turn a mild mannered technical director into a pole vaulter from a seated position 😂.. great reaction time around the 8 second mark.. this is the equivalent of iron bird testing of new designs..


----------



## rsittner

Thanks for sharing the video, Bram! That takes me back to my aerospace days. I worked at Sierracin Advanced Programs Group in Sylmar, CA. We developed and tested canopies and windshields for what was then the latest military aircraft. The B-2 forward transparency is a multi-layered construction with a urethane inner layer to accommodate the different thermal expansion coefficients. I would use an Instron rig for tensile testing to pull the units apart and it sure got everyone’s attention when it let-go! Brown stains on a white lab coat don’t look cool, truth be told.

Happy New Year!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

The verification and validation stages of the "product" development process, just before design transfer occurs, are the most exciting imo.


----------



## rsittner

qa_ii said:


> The verification and validation stages of the "product" development process, just before design transfer occurs, are the most exciting imo.


I agree. At Sierracin APG, we would develop and test the systems to ensure they met the specs and then they would move into production. My lab would test full-scale F-22, F-16 and B-2 transparencies. I performed bird strike testing, laser and other directed energy tests. We had an environmental test lab as well where we subjected the units to UV, humidity and sand abrasion. We also had a rain chamber. Essentially, a big centrifuge in a shower. We could achieve speeds up to 400 kts at the tips of the arm. It was amazing to see how much damage could be done by raindrops at those speeds!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hmmmmmm... Randy, speaking of structural testing I came across an old RFQ from back in the day when I was still working. Might be of interest to you...  SOL: D -- MODIFICATION TO EXISTING SOFTWARE PACKAGE ON THE MODCOMP DATA ACQUISITION SYSTEM (10/30/00)
Kind Regards,
Ron

Edit: Bram, I should have mentioned you as well. Thought you might get a kick out of a two decades old project. Actually, that "Legacy" real time data acquisition Modcomp system was almost twenty five years old when that proposal was made in Oct 2000. The "Max IV" operating system and applcation software was all propretary at the time we integrated it in the late seventies. Of all the systems we provided for NASA from 1970 through the late eighties at least two thirds of them were still operating when the Shuttle last flew in 2011. The deconstruction (to say it nicely) of the U.S. miliitary and NASA under the Obama administration was breathtaking to say the least. Doubtful at best that today's technology will last as long as the stuff we "dinosaurs" depended upon... 😉


----------



## SnapIT

That's why my old work keeps my in the loop Ron. Old 16 bit ERP systems still need tweaking but I have to say 8 bit systems would be pre my experience window. Green on black screens, command line everything, gotta know your onions!!
Oops..
I take it all back Ron ..MaxIV was on the leading edge at 16 bit. Live and learn.

Anyway,
I've got a new example of crowd participation for you.. this ball was hit 75+ meters the other evening..









The Aussiest catch you will ever see


When the rest of the world thinks about Australia, beer and cricket would come up very high on the list.




www.news.com.au





And the real deal - one hander - mits of steel..


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> That's why my old work keeps my in the loop Ron. Old 16 bit ERP systems still need tweaking but I have to say 8 bit systems would be pre my experience window. Green on black screens, command line everything, gotta know your onions!!
> Oops..
> I take it all back Ron ..MaxIV was on the leading edge at 16 bit. Live and learn.
> 
> Anyway,
> I've got a new example of crowd participation for you.. this ball was hit 75+ meters the other evening..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aussiest catch you will ever see
> 
> 
> When the rest of the world thinks about Australia, beer and cricket would come up very high on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the real deal - one hander - mits of steel..


LOVE the cricket catch!  The beer cup catch... I wouldn't expect anything less. 😉 
As for the old Max III and Max IV operating systems, we used to pride ourselves on being on the "trailing edge" of technology... 😉🤣


----------



## rsittner

Great stuff, Bram! Love the "crowd participation" videos!

And thanks for the trip in the wayback machine, Ron! I sure is amazing to see what was accomplished with so little computing power!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Great stuff, Bram! Love the "crowd participation" videos!
> 
> And thanks for the trip in the wayback machine, Ron! I sure is amazing to see what was accomplished with so little computing power!


Yes Randy but the little amount of computing power was compensated for by the sheer size... ? ?

Edit: Almost forgot. There are three nifty little 2 seater runabouts left abandoned back then which would likely fetch a nice price at auction these days...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Edit: Almost forgot. There are three nifty little 2 seater runabouts left abandoned back then which would likely fetch a nice price at auction these days...


I am interested... But the "shipping" fees may be a bit steep. Perhaps the Russians could assist?


----------



## SnapIT

This looks easy.. but riddle me this, did they do the reverse when it came in for its 'B' service?? 😁 🤣


----------



## King_Neptune

Funeral for a destroyer...






^^^This ship, the USS Charles F Adams DDG2 is the namesake of the Adams class of guided missile destroyers. It's the same class of ship I served on.

Below is the last photo of my former ship, the USS Richard E Byrd DDG23...


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> This looks easy.. but riddle me this, did they do the reverse when it came in for its 'B' service?? 😁 🤣


Perhaps that is how it arrived at the airport in the first place???


----------



## King_Neptune

SnapIT said:


> This looks easy.. but riddle me this, did they do the reverse when it came in for its 'B' service?? 😁 🤣


My guess is that it required an expensive combo of a crane and then truck transportation to be delivered to a service facility from its marine location for maintenance or repair and this cheaper workaround happens to be employed in order to return it?


----------



## SnapIT

Specular crash.. 100% crew and platform survival. Then, it self rights and sails away with nerry a scratch! Design envelope extraordinary!


----------



## SnapIT

So, what's this got to do with watches? Are you kidding me? I could watch this all day long! And i bet a few fellows of the cloud piercer brotherhood will be riveted by the goings on in this workshop...

Day one of three...






Day 2..






Day 3..


----------



## rsittner

Ah the Pietenpol Air Camper. Saw a few of these at Oshkosh back in the day...


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> So, what's this got to do with watches? Are you kidding me? I could watch this all day long! And i bet a few fellows of the cloud piercer brotherhood will be riveted by the goings on in this workshop...


Thanks for sharing these videos. So interesting to see how manual the process is even with "modern" tools. Some great skills there and props (get it?  ) to those two women who are keeping 'em flying!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Stocking up on ammunition. This was all I could find today...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Stocking up on ammunition. This was all I could find today...


Should keep those pesky door-to-door canvassers at bay!


----------



## O2AFAC67

A reminder to take your elementary school lunch box with you to flight school. Not much difference in curriculum I hear... ?


----------



## SnapIT

Every man has his job. The outcome speaks to the tradition. The game lives its traditions.






Different player.. different strokes..






Maxwell testing the finished product..






Chris Gayle.. testing the glue joint..


----------



## SnapIT

Just posted to the interwebs..


----------



## SnapIT

A little something from the interwebs.. watches to know..

Showdown: Mosh Pit Madness - Omega Speedmaster X-33 Vs. Breitling Aerospace" Sunday Morning Showdown: Mosh Pit Madness - Omega Speedmaster X-33 Vs. Breitling Aerospace


----------



## O2AFAC67

Eggsillent, Bram! Great read!  
Thanks for asking about us in that post you started. Bette and I are fine and MUCH, MUCH more fortunate than so many others including many family and friends.  I don't have much time now and have to post this quickly before we lose power again. Just a quick hello and a link to some interesting video of a Rolex Submariner which other than my preferred GMT Master II is a favorite. Please to enjoy...  https://youtube.com/shorts/90XYRvDUzfw
KInd Regards,
Ron


----------



## SnapIT

Hey Ron,
All received! Keep well.


----------



## SnapIT

Spring is coming soon for those in the frozen 48.. some friends of mine have put on a little show for you to raise your spirits.. release the clowns!!!


----------



## rsittner

I've been going through some old photos to keep the memories alive of what life was like pre-COVID. I found some photos that were taken when I was a volunteer pilot for an organization called Challenge Air. Based in Dallas, Texas, Challenge Air was established to change the perception of children with special needs through the gift of flight. The goal, is to teach the kids about flight with fun ground school projects and static aircraft and then get them in the plane to experience the thrill of flight. If at all possible, to allow them to hold and manipulate the yoke. Pilots will understand that when a plane is trimmed properly, it will fly hands-free. So when I take my hands off the yoke, they are really flying! . The joy that it brings them is amazing! As a volunteer pilot, I donated my time and my aircraft during their "Fly Days" that were held around the US. For me, the local Fly Day was held at PAE - Paine Field in Everett, WA (home of Boeing's widebody assembly facility for the 747F, 777 & 787). The Fly Day was a fantastic experience. Pilots are assigned a ground crew to assist in loading and unloading of their guest pilots and family members. All weight and balance is calculated prior to the mission by the mission team using a program used by commercial airlines. This allows the pilot to focus on the flight itself and the safety of that flight. As a pilot and aircraft owner, I have spent many hours droning along, boring holes in the sky or searching out the best $100 hamburger. THIS was some of the most rewarding flying that I have experienced!

Preflight complete. We were experiencing some low ceilings on this day. I was looking a bit too serious, concerned that we were not going to be able to launch.









The skies cleared and the missions were on! Here is a post-mission photo with one of my dedicated ground crew in the orange vest along with my guest pilot and his father.









Another post-mission shot - pinning on his gold wings with proud mom & dad observing!









Pre-launch shot. Getting my guest pilot settled in and oriented. Dad is in the back seat ready to go.









Same family post-flight. Gold wings on proud display!









The Challenge Air organization provides everything needed to ensure not only a fun, but also a safe day. They even bring in Civil Air Patrol members to marshal the airplanes around the tarmac. A very important element with so many aircraft operating in close proximity to one another. Another proud mom waiting for the shut-down. In addition to my guest pilot, I also have his brother and father on-board!









The BEST part of the day! My guest pilot gives me a HUGE hug!









And to bring the Breitling element into this post. As you can see in several of the pictures, I am sporting my very first Breitling - a first generation Aerospace. I have since handed this watch down to my son. So I will include one of the most iconic pilot's watches from any brand - the Navitimer.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wonderful post, Randy! Easily one of the best ever on the fourm.  Many years ago I was also privileged to have been able to offer the experience of flight to young persons less fortunate than us. It truly is an honor and an extremely satisfying experience and it shows so clearly in you and your co-pilot's faces. Some thirty years ago, I was also privileged to have been involved in an Angel Flight with a young lady whom we flew to another city for cancer treatment. She was in her early twenties and it was her only flight in any aircraft. Pointing out sights and sounds and seeing her reaction is something I'll never forget either. I'm very familiar with the 100 dollar hamburger flight and as you know too, it pales in comparison to what you have in those photo memories you posted. Thank you so very much for sharing that with all of us...
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## SnapIT

An interesting world time site came up for no apparent reason and was instantly sharable so here is a link to "time.is" set to Huston Texas time. Change the city after the last slash / for your local reference

https >://time.is/Houston-Sugar_Land-Baytown

Click this link and also scroll down the landing page for more interesting info..

Time.is set to Huston TX


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> An interesting world time site came up for no apparent reason and was instantly sharable so here is a link to "time.is" set to Huston Texas time. Change the city after the last slash / for your local reference
> 
> https >://time.is/Houston-Sugar_Land-Baytown
> 
> Click this link and also scroll down the landing page for more interesting info..
> 
> Time.is set to Huston TX


Interesting indeed, Bram... Thank you!!!


----------



## SnapIT

For anyone who has trusted a pair of wings to get you to somewhere else we have this gentleman to thank for making the journey safer. Meet David Warren on his (would be) 96th birthday, inventor of the aviation's 'black box flight recorder'. He is being honored with a Google search page banner today here in OZ.

.








David Warren (inventor) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And further reading





__





David Warren - Inventor of the black box flight recorder


It was David Warren’s interest in the possibility of personally recording music that led to the invention of the world’s first flight recorder or ‘black box’.David Warren was a research scientist at the Aeronautical Research Laboratory* (ARL) in Melbourne. In the mid-1950’s he was involved in...




www.dst.defence.gov.au





The long read 









This little-known inventor has probably saved your life


In his mid-twenties, David Warren had a remarkably good idea. That was when his battle began.



www.bbc.com


----------



## WatchBill

O2AFAC67 said:


> Stocking up on ammunition. This was all I could find today...


Well, if it comes down to foraging for food, that should get you a mess of sparrows to fry up.


----------



## SnapIT

From the web, just published.. interesting read.

"Flight Fight: A History of IWC and Breitling Pilots' Watches | WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine" Flight Fight: A History of IWC and Breitling Pilots' Watches


----------



## SnapIT

Starts a bit slow but keeps landing punches all the way to the end..


----------



## SnapIT

Ok, here is an indication the ground is shifting..
from the local press here..

"Volkswagen will change the name of its US division to 'Voltswagen of America', in a push to highlight the brand’s shift towards electrification.

According to US business news outlet CNBC, an incomplete press release leaked overnight suggests the 'Voltswagen' moniker will be used on all zero-emission models from May 2021 onwards, while internal combustion variants will – at least for the time being – retain the existing Volkswagen badging."


----------



## O2AFAC67

_"Voltswagen"_ ? Spare me.  I suppose Breitling will have to form a new "squad" of electric eco warriors...


----------



## SnapIT

Ahh the marketing department had a win with this one Ron.. only had to change one letter and the badge stays the same. Ampswagen wouldn't cut it and Ohmswagen would be worse.. too much resistance.


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> Ohmswagen would be worse.. too much resistance.


Too funny!


----------



## King_Neptune

Volkswagen = folks wagon = people wagon
Voltswagon = volts wagon = electric power wagon

sooo, why not

Voltsvolkswagon = electric power people wagon


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> Ahh the marketing department had a win with this one Ron.. only had to change one letter and the badge stays the same. Ampswagen wouldn't cut it and Ohmswagen would be worse.. too much resistance.


Well, heck! Now I have to go research info my sister just passed on to me. She said it was an early April Fool's joke by the company. Even so, just more confirmation I'll never spend a dime on any of the "People's Wagon" vehicles....


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, heck! Now I have to go research info my sister just passed on to me. She said it was an early April Fool's joke by the company. Even so, just more confirmation I'll never spend a dime on any of the "People's Wagon" vehicles....


I heard that as well. Let's see...


----------



## SnapIT

Computer geeks and space jockies pay attention.. this one is for you.. rebooting the AGC from Apollo 11






Ok for the deep dive into the process.. just the first steps down the youtube rabbit hole.. part one of many (27?)


----------



## SnapIT

Ok, let me say at the start, I understand you're busy people and can't afford hours out of your day checking out some web site, I get it. The good news is this journey can be enjoyed over many visits. The subject matter is diverse and at the same time rich and detailed. Horology at its contemporary finest.
I commend this exhibition site to you.









The Persistence of Memory - Online Viewing Rooms


The Persistence of Memory by The Hour Glass is an exhibition that surveys the last 50 years of independent watchmaking




ovr.thehourglass.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> Ok, let me say at the start, I understand you're busy people and can't afford hours out of your day checking out some web site, I get it. The good news is this journey can be enjoyed over many visits. The subject matter is diverse and at the same time rich and detailed. Horology at its contemporary finest.
> I commend this exhibition site to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Persistence of Memory - Online Viewing Rooms
> 
> 
> The Persistence of Memory by The Hour Glass is an exhibition that surveys the last 50 years of independent watchmaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ovr.thehourglass.com


OHMIGOSH what a website!!! Thank you so much for sharing this Bram. Fantastic information so very well presented. Truly a pleasure to peruse at leisure...  
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

A simple card game for all...


----------



## O2AFAC67

An example of acceptable Polarization in the country...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Remembering the 90's, a bit of a teaser for another covert operation with which I became quite aware...


----------



## O2AFAC67

74 in a month and still livin' in the past...   




























Edit: Found these two old archived pics from Sun n' Fun 1992 in Titusville, Florida. We flew four O-2's to the event that year. Bottom pic features a tired old (but still much younger then) participant napping under the wing of one of the birds... 



















Much later pic of the hat I was wearing that day...


----------



## DaveandStu

O2AFAC67 said:


> 74 in a month and still livin' in the past...
> 
> View attachment 15858482
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found these two old archived pics from Sun n' Fun 1992 in Titusville, Florida. We flew four O-2's to the event that year. Bottom pic features a tired old (but still much younger then) participant napping under the wing of one of the birds...
> 
> View attachment 15858556
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858560
> 
> 
> Much later pic of the hat I was wearing that day...
> View attachment 15858586


Always look forward to your previous experiences Ron.
Plus all other members,
Just makes such a great vibe for us to go back there..
Dave


----------



## Chp5

O2AFAC67 said:


> An example of acceptable Polarization in the country...


Beautiful watch. What is the model please?


----------



## GSNewbie

I think in is a Breitling Chronomat Evolution from the 90‘s.
I own the same model just with white dial an arabic indizes.


----------



## O2AFAC67

7


Chp5 said:


> Beautiful watch. What is the model please?


It is from the "Windrider" series and it is a Chronomat "Crosswind" which was introduced in the late 90's, was COSC chronometer certified in 2000 and was discontinued in 2004 when it was replaced by the Chronomat "Evolution". The Chronomat Evolution was produced 2004-2009 before being replaced by the B01 Chronomat (44) in 2009. Other than the 2nd Generation Chronomat "Blackbird" the Chronomat Crosswind is the ONLY Breitling with C3 Superluminova on ALL hands and indices. The Chronomat Evolution did introduce a Roman numeral indicies model in 2006 but the Romans are not lumed on that watch being 18K rose gold plate or 18K white gold plate instead. Details are provided in the "Chronolog" catalogues printed at the time as well as the "Sales Handbook" of all Breitlings for the model year printed. You can often find these publications on Ebay for purchase or on various Breitling forum sales corners. The model number for my particular black dial Crosswind is A13355 which interestingly, it shares with the Windrider series Crosswind "Racing" which has a "stick" indicied dial with lume on the indices and main hands only. Hope this helps. 
KInd Regards,
Ron


----------



## GSNewbie

Thanks for the short excursion into Breitling history.
Do you know where the main differences between the Crosswind and the Chronomat Evolution are?
I compared them with the Evolution models from the 2004 years and could not see any difference.😳


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Crosswind is from the previous generation of Chronomats (late 90's thru 2004). It differs from the Chronomat Evolution (2004-2009) in a number of ways. Interhorn lugs are "turned down" and beefier on the Evolution. Chrono pushers are larger, shaped differently and have lock down capability as compared to the earlier Chronomats non-screw down "onion" pushers. Water Resistance rating is increased from 100M to 300M. The crown retains the "onion" shape but is larger and more managable. On the bezel, rider tabs and rider tab font are a fraction larger and deeper. A little bit of "googling" images will hopefully better illustrate the differences for you as will technical descriptions found by googling as well. Although on strap and not on their respective Pilot bracelets, my Crosswind and Evolution are pictured below which may help you a bit for a side by side comparison. Interestingly, the two pieces have specific model number bracelets which differ in taper and different interhorn lugs but the interhorn hole geometry remains identical meaning the bracelets are interchangeable. But that's a story for another day. You can go to my 500PX page or Flickr page and view many photos of both watches for even more information overload... 



















Hope this helps...
Best,
Ron


----------



## GSNewbie

Great many thanks. 👍I‘ll post my Evolution this evening, if it is o.k.


----------



## GSNewbie

Here you go😉


----------



## rsittner

Let's keep those Evo's flowing...

My Reference C1335653. Long gone, but never forgotten:









And in my current collection:









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Evo? Ok, I admit it. I've gone a little overboard with the camera through the years. Apologies in advance to all...


----------



## Brice

Mmmmm... Massive Evooverflow!
Ubergorgeous!
Well done, Ron.  

Cheers my friend,
Brice


----------



## SnapIT

All of these players are over six feet at least.. now how did #29 get up there??










Another angle.. at least Le Bron has a ring to hang onto when he's coming down.










Live replay.. keep your eyes peeled..









Star’s ‘ridiculous’ mark sends social media crazy


Shai Bolton’s ridiculous mark in the first quarter of Friday night’s clash against Geelong has confirmed just how valuable the 22-year-old is to Richmond’s forward line.




www.news.com.au


----------



## O2AFAC67

Please. Just write it down...


----------



## SnapIT

I ascribe to that notion!


----------



## Brice

Was visiting Tibet 14 years ago (Lhassa Potala Palace, temples, Mt Everest, people...), Cossie on wrist.
Found that picture a couple of days.










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Evo? Ok, I admit it. I've gone a little overboard with the camera through the years. Apologies in advance to all...


Where is the "LOVE" link? Guess I will have to settle for "LIKE"...

Ron - you are such an overachiever!  Great shots as always. Thanks for sharing!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found this old shot yesterday in the archives.  My first print published watch pic, printed in "Falstaff", a German wine connoisseur magazine, issue #5, 2007. The watch is my daughter's Breitling "B-Class" from the Windrider series...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old article written a couple of decades ago which may be of interest to some of our members. Copied an excerpt from it and scanned it for posting here...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Going back through the archives again and found a few screen grabs from an old VHS tape I had converted to digital. If I remember correctly, the date was around November 1989. I was 42 then and obviously my hair and beard were both darker and longer at the time.  The blimp hangar and base was in Spring, Texas where one of the three Goodyear blimps was stationed at the time. I was fortunate to receive a special invitation to fly with the crew and occupy left seat for about 15min. The captain was also an airship instructor and kindly signed off .2 hr blimp time in my logbook for me. I had the logbook in the car and was happy to go get it for his signature when he offered. He knew I was a flight instructor also which I think is the reason he offered the seat and time for me.  Apologies for the pic quality but here they are...























































Best,
Ron


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Going back through the archives again and found a few screen grabs from an old VHS tape I had converted to digital. If I remember correctly, the date was around November 1989. I was 42 then and obviously my hair and beard were both darker and longer at the time.  The blimp hangar and base was in Spring, Texas where one of the three Goodyear blimps was stationed at the time. I was fortunate to receive a special invitation to fly with the crew and occupy left seat for about 15min. The captain was also an airship instructor and kindly signed off .2 hr blimp time in my logbook for me. I had the logbook in the car and was happy to go get it for his signature when he offered. He knew I was a flight instructor also which I think is the reason he offered the seat and time for me.  Apologies for the pic quality but here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Ron


Looking good Ron - piloting that big "gas bag"! With 0.2 hrs in your logbook, your check ride was in sight. Should have added another category to your ticket! 

Randy


----------



## TomMullen

Great blimp story and photos, thanks!


----------



## O2AFAC67

And because Bram believes in chronicling interesting information, I think some of our readers may find this article amusing and interesting...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> And because Bram believes in chronicling interesting information, I think some of our readers may find this article amusing and interesting...


Great post, Ron! I absolutely LOVE Richard's dry wit and delivery.

Randy


----------



## SnapIT

This kelpie just sold for $32,000.. let the video do the talking.. best viewed on a big screen


----------



## O2AFAC67

SnapIT said:


> This kelpie just sold for $32,000.. let the video do the talking.. best viewed on a big screen


I LOVE it! The wonderful dog, the music, the drone photography, everything about this post! Thanks for sharing, Bram. This one is a winner!!!  
Cheers, mate.
Ron


----------



## SnapIT

And a bit of Black Angus work in the paddock.. enough to make a Texan smile..


----------



## Chp5

Crazy awesome photography @02AFAC67 !


----------



## InitialAndPitch

This story has a bit of Breitling content, so intro to the article and link for the full thing.

These are the things we do instead of flying places at the moment

*Dateline:* Aksum in the Tigray region of northern Ethiopia in the conflict zone near the Eritrean border

Outside the town of Aksum in the northern Highlands of Ethiopia, there's a small chapel at the rear of the grounds of the Church Our Lady Mary of Zion. It's a small, unspectacular square building with tall vertical windows sitting on an elevated platform surrounded by a green and yellow metal spiked fence decorated in places with curled razor wire. A small leaking flat roof with a paint-chipped green dome rises off the flat roof topped out with the Ethiopian or Axum Cross and there's a second small residence ten feet behind it. A critical appraisal might cast the building as nothing more than a family crypt in any suburban cemetery. Approaching the blue steel front gate, there's movement in the tall red curtains forty feet away that serves as the front door and a figure dressed in white Orthodox robes steps out through the gap into the sunlight. He gives us the once-over without a word and disappears again. This man will never leave the small building in his lifetime because he has an important job that he will lay down his life to perform: he is the sole guardian and last line of defence for the fabled lost Ark of the Covenant that has been stored here for the last 3000 years if the local legend is right. Paging Steven Spielberg - Indiana Jones&#8230;. anybody&#8230;










Continued in the link:









What searching for the lost Ark of the Covenant in a...


Dateline: Aksum in the Tigray region of northern Ethiopia in the conflict zone near the Eritrean border




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Time machine...


----------



## King_Neptune

Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar. Formerly qa_ii.


----------



## rsittner

King_Neptune said:


> Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar. Formerly qa_ii.


ALL HAIL KING NEPTUNE!

Congratulations on the retirement. I hope that you are able to live the life that you worked so hard to achieve!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

rsittner said:


> ALL HAIL KING NEPTUNE!
> 
> Congratulations on the retirement. I hope that you are able to live the life that you worked so hard to achieve!
> 
> Randy


Thank you Randy!


----------



## O2AFAC67

King_Neptune said:


> Public Service Announcement. Fwiw, I'm officially retired (from my job) as of July 1st, so I now have a new user name and avatar. Formerly qa_ii.


*EGGSILLENT!!!*   Congratulations and enjoy to the fullest. You have earned it!!  
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> *EGGSILLENT!!!*   Congratulations and enjoy to the fullest. You have earned it!!
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


Thank you!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Like Randy I enjoy going back through old snapshots and sometimes scanning them for the digital archives. I've mentioned before that Bette calls this "living in the past" but she doesn't mean it in a negative way. I think... Anyway, here's a 1992 snap of my daughter when I was taking her back to Texas A & M after a visit home. She said it certainly beat having to drive but the sidenote to the pic is this... she had hitched a ride home with a fellow student and had brought a HUGE sack of dirty laundry with her. Her mom nor I had touched it over the weekend while she partied with friends. The sack went right back to school with her loaded in front of the avionics rack behind the pilot seat. I still feel no guilt whatsoever about the whole sordid affair...


----------



## rsittner

Great parenting technique, Ron! It is the same here in the Sittner household. They want to be treated as adults and then they pull kid-like stunts like the laundry thing. Like it will magically be done while they are out doing their own thing.

Love it!

#lessonslearned

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Like Randy I enjoy going back through old snapshots and sometimes scanning them for the digital archives. I've mentioned before that Bette calls this "living in the past" but she doesn't mean it in a negative way. I think... Anyway, here's a 1992 snap of my daughter when I was taking her back to Texas A & M after a visit home. She said it certainly beat having to drive but the sidenote to the pic is this... she had hitched a ride home with a fellow student and had brought a HUGE sack of dirty laundry with her. Her mom nor I had touched it over the weekend while she partied with friends. The sack went right back to school with her loaded in front of the avionics rack behind the pilot seat. I still feel no guilt whatsoever about the whole sordid affair...
> View attachment 15988301


Haha! Maybe I'll tell the whole story someday about the time I got home on Mother's Day afternoon, 1981 and all my clothes had been thrown out of the bedroom window and onto the lawn two stories below. Not exactly subtle.


----------



## rsittner

King_Neptune said:


> Haha! Maybe I'll tell the whole story someday about the time I got home on Mother's Day afternoon, 1981 and all my clothes had been thrown out of the bedroom window and onto the lawn two stories below. Not exactly subtle.


Too funny even with the abbreviated version!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

I'll say that the lesson learned is, Mother's Day is for Mom and NOT just another Sunday for racing at the drag strip despite leaving a card on the kitchen table on my way out while Mom was at church.


----------



## rsittner

King_Neptune said:


> I'll say that the lesson learned is, Mother's Day is for Mom and NOT just another Sunday for racing at the drag strip despite leaving a card on the kitchen table on my way out while Mom was at church.


So I don't see the problem with that. I'm sure the card was filled with heartfelt thanks and gratitude, right? Was she expecting you to actually focus on HER for the WHOLE Mother's Day? Wow. Seems a bit self-centered&#8230; 

Honestly, though, if the clothes jettison was the only repercussion, you got off easy, my friend!

Randy


----------



## SnapIT

So, I'm betting that any foot ball fan worldwide has never witnessed the scene that erupted after local star Buddy Franklin kicked his 1000th carer goal for his Australian Rules Football team the Sydney Swans last night... and he survived unscathed!! Why this thread.. because after two years of lockdown.. well, nuff said.






Another view.. kicking from about 45 meters.. no pressure Buddy..


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> So, I'm betting that any foot ball fan worldwide has never witnessed the scene that erupted after local star Buddy Franklin kicked his 1000th carer goal for his Australian Rules Football team the Sydney Swans last night... and he survived unscathed!! Why this thread.. because after two years of lockdown.. well, nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view.. kicking from about 45 meters.. no pressure Buddy..


That's CRAZY! Thanks for posting, though!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

Allegheny, the company that became US Airways


----------



## O2AFAC67

East End YMCA sponsored first airplane ride. Round trip from Houston Municipal Airport (Now Hobby International) to Galveston and back, cost $5 USD each kid. Heck, kid's membership to the Y was only $15/yr. That was summer 1955 and I was eight years old. Braniff's "Splash of Colors" and their Convair 440's are long gone now but memories certainly remain...


----------



## rsittner

King_Neptune said:


> Allegheny, the company that became US Airways
> View attachment 16833183


Love the "old iron" there! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> East End YMCA sponsored first airplane ride. Round trip from Houston Municipal Airport (Now Hobby International) to Galveston and back, cost $5 USD each kid. Heck, kid's membership to the Y was only $15/yr. That was summer 1955 and I was eight years old. Braniff's "Splash of Colors" and their Convair 440's are long gone now but memories certainly remain...
> View attachment 16833274


Great memories indeed, Ron! 

Randy


----------

